# A touching sentiment



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

For those you that may have seen my post, our darling Fancy passed away 19 March. We chose to have her cremated and purchased an Alaskan Birch urn for her ashes.

When my dh went and picked up the urn and her ashes, the receptionist handed him a heavy envelope. He asked her what it was and she said she didn't know because this was the first time the vets had something like this waiting for a client.

My dh goes out to the truck and opens it. It is two heart shaped imprints of Fancy's paws. They had taken impressions of her paws and painted them pink and blue and had engraved her name on each one of them. They also had included a very touching sympathy card as well. I thought this was very nice of them. 

Fancy was my 12 y/o dd's dog and she was there when Fancy passed over the bridge. This meant a lot to my dd and we decided to glue one of them to urn and I am saving the other one for her when she is old enough to take care it.

It is good to know that there are still kind people out there in this world. They took time out of their busy day to do this. So thank you, Dr Eastman and Dr Rimber, you will never be forgotten by our family for your kindness.


----------



## JJ&TT (Nov 13, 2008)

there are very good people out there. Hard to find but you do find them every where.

Fancy run free smell the flowers and drink from the stream


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Fancy. Clearly, she was the star of the household, loved by all. What a loving tribute for the vet's office to do for her, for you. May it bring you comfort as you remember her happy memories.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

wow that was a nice surprise!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a lovely thing to do!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Kindness means so much @ times of a loss. The paw prints are truely special.


----------

